# Mulled Wine



## earle (10/11/10)

Found my mulled wine while digging out a sangria recipe for the sangria thread. Thought I would post it in a new thread to aid searching. Not quite the right time of year unfortunately.

1500ml red wine
750 port
375ml brandy
250ml water
250g seedless raisins
200g sugar
12 cloves
6 cinnamon sticks
1 crushed (not grated) whole nutmeg
peel of 2 oranges
peel of 2 lemons
almonds

Combine peel, cloves, cinnamon, sugar, nutmeg and water. 
Bring to boil, then boil for 5 minutes.
Let stand
Add brandy, red wine, port and raisins.
Heat, but doo not boil.
It suggests to serve with a few raisins and an almond, instead I usually slice up a lemon and push some cloves into each slice, and put a slice in each glass.

For a party if you have a slow cooker put the mulled wime in there to keep it warm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/10)

Mulles wine is awsome...

Local Pub did some over winter, in a crock pot..

Publican put the cloves into a whole orange, along with cinamon and other secret herbs..

First one was shit, the balance was not right..

But after the 3rd batch, you walked into the pub and you could smell the mulled wine...

Everyone had ( ie FORCED :icon_cheers: ) a nip upon ordering their first beer. They where served in small port glasses warm 

Became a bit of a regulare thing to taste the mulled wine after it had been brewing for a few days..

Its actually very nice.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murray (10/11/10)

Thanks earle, the wife has been keen to try her hand at mulling wine.


----------



## earle (10/11/10)

Just go easy on it, its pretty potent stuff.


----------



## Murray (10/11/10)

Can't promise anything...


----------



## brettprevans (10/11/10)

As said in the other mulled wine threads, don't use too cheap a wine ESP cask wine. All u can taste is awful cask wine. Shit in = shit out. Use a decent wine


----------



## raven19 (10/11/10)

Enjoyed some tasty mulled wine at Xmas in Switzerland a few years back with friends of the family. Awesome way to bring in xmas and the new year.

And yes, potent!


----------



## ledgenko (10/11/10)

SWMBO and I got right into Mulled wine in Canberra - winters are shit !! but ost memorable was a morning we decided to have a garage sale .. put a crock pot on ..to keep us warm I think the excuse was .. drank a shite load of it .. did really well with the sales !! and kept warm too ... slept like a baby all afternoon !!lol..

Use chateau de cardboard ... Melot or shiraz ... as base ... comes up a treat ....


----------



## earle (11/11/10)

ledgenko said:


> Use chateau de cardboard ... Melot or shiraz ... as base ... comes up a treat ....



Thats the same vineyard that we use.


----------

